# Ernest Bird - Korea Veteran



## Herstory (4 Aug 2013)

I just wanted to share that my grandfather, Ernie Bird, passed away on Friday. He served in Korea for two years with Black Watch in 1952.

He was an Aboriginal veteran who was immensely proud of his service. While hospitalized, he kept his veteran's baseball cap near to his head and even wore it on the day of the 60th anniversary.

His services start tomorrow night and Tuesday.

http://obits.dignitymemorial.com/dignity-memorial/obituary.aspx?n=Ernest-Bird&lc=3771&pid=166204343&mid=5622557


----------



## Edward Campbell (4 Aug 2013)

Thank you for remembering him here, and for reminding of us of another _absent friend_ who has left us forever.


----------



## Herstory (4 Aug 2013)

Thank you. In our last moments, I renewed my commitment to him that his service is one of the reasons that I would like to someday work with Aboriginal Veterans.


----------

